# Manual pages with same name in different directories



## hruodr (May 20, 2018)

FreeBSD has in /usr/local/man/man1/mailx.1.gz the man page for `mailx` and in  /usr/local/man/man1/mailx.1.gz the man page for the package heirloom-mailx.

`man mailx` gives me the man page of FreeBSDs `mailx`. How do I get the man page for heirloom-mailx?


----------



## hruodr (May 20, 2018)

`man -M/usr/local/man mailx`

I got it with `man man`.


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2018)

It should not possible to install both:

```
===>  mailx-0.5_1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      heirloom-mailx-12.4_7

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
```

`man mailx` is if you have installed mail/heirloom-mailx the  right man page.


----------



## hruodr (May 21, 2018)

What is that mailx-0.5_1? I do not find it. I spoke about the systems `mailx` and do not want to see it substituted, also not by heilrooms `mailx` that I do want to have. They are in different locations and that is OK. `man mailx` gives the systems `mailx` man page and that is OK.


----------



## talsamon (May 21, 2018)

Don't thought on system mailx, sorry. You can rename (or remove)  /usr/share/man/man1/mailx.1.gz. It is the same as  /usr/share/man/man1/mail.1.gz.

```
ls -al /usr/share/man/man1/mail* | grep -v q
-r--r--r--  3 root  wheel  10564  9 Dez 11:30 /usr/share/man/man1/mail.1.gz
-r--r--r--  3 root  wheel  10564  9 Dez 11:30 /usr/share/man/man1/mailx.1.gz
```
You can also check it, if you unzip both and make a diff, they are identically.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

They're the same file, note the same inode number:

```
dice@maelcum:~ % ls -ali /usr/share/man/man1/mail*
198197 -r--r--r--  3 root  wheel  10556 Apr 22 21:38 /usr/share/man/man1/mail.1.gz
200883 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   1527 Apr 22 21:39 /usr/share/man/man1/mailq.1.gz
198197 -r--r--r--  3 root  wheel  10556 Apr 22 21:38 /usr/share/man/man1/mailx.1.gz
```


----------

